# 16 hr SE Exam - ACI 530 3.3.5



## tws (Jul 30, 2011)

Per NCEES :

Examinees will use only the Allowable Stress Design (ASD) method, except strength design Section 3.3.5 may be used for walls with out-of-plane loads.

Should this be interpretted as I may use 3.3.5 or that they may require me to use 3.3.5 on the exam?


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 1, 2011)

You'll need to use 3.3.5.


----------

